# tarps



## dparish (Oct 27, 2010)

does anyone see a problem with putting a tarp over square bales stacked in a barn?

I lease a barn and not sure if it leaks so I try to just cover the tops of stacks I go down the sides some but don't close it up tight.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If it is fresh baled hay you will need to wait a few days until it works off the "heat" as it can condensate on the underside of the tarp at night......first hand experience







.

Regards, Mike


----------



## dparish (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

tarps are a pain in the butt. one storm and those things are toast.


----------

